
Serverless Webhooks Made Easy with Stackery - fugazithehaxoar
https://www.stackery.io/blog/webhooks/
======
windlep
Does anyone know what it costs?

------
option_greek
Anyone using Stackery in production ? Curious about the use cases that this is
being used for.

~~~
sgrock
We use it in production. It makes deploying serverless apps into multiple AWS
accounts way easier. It also speeds up creating CloudFormation YAML templates
a lot.

